# Filter media



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a eheim filter that has been turned off for about a week and a half. The bacteria in the filter media has died. How do I clean the media to reuse it in the filter? Should I just rinse it all and run it in a bucket for awhile? Or do I have to replace all the media?

Thanks , Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just rinse it off if it's not too deteriorated. You can do it in a bucket of tap water since it's already dead, no need for tank water.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok should I worry after I rinse it off about running it in my tank. The reason I ask there was a strong sulphur smell .


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I did mine with boiling water, but I had ceramic rings.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

It is eheim pro and some kind of square ceramic media.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah. Blast it with tap water. Sulphur is just all the waste breaking down in the canister. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for all the info Effox and Tony1928


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Done ...........


----------

